# Wilbert Roget Interview (Game Composer & Reaper User)



## robgb (Oct 1, 2020)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but it should be of interested to some of you:


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 2, 2020)

Somehow this PLAP went under the radar for me. Last December was crazy time for the courier biz so that be how come. 

He mentioned Reaper's robust region system which I am currently learning. In fact I just posted a question under vi's DAW forum asking how to work with expanding a region without running into other regions. 

Thanks for putting this up. Very much enjoyed his creativeness.


----------



## davetbass (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks man, I remember seeing that before I knew the little I know now about scoring, well worth a second watch!


----------

